# <form> vergrößert Zelle



## The_real_Guru (29. Juni 2003)

Wer kann mir erklären, warum meine Zelle plötzlich doppelt so hoch wird, wenn ich aus einem simplen Textfeld ein funktionierendes Forumular mache???

Vorher:

```
<?php
echo "&nbsp;<input class=\"suche\" type=\"text\" name=\"query\" value=\"".$query."\" size=\"20\"> ";
					echo "<input class=\"suche\" type=\"submit\" value=\">>\">";		
			?>
```

Nachher:

```
<?php
				echo "<form action=\"".INDEXFILE."\" method=\"get\">";
					if ($url=="magazin") echo "<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"url\" value=\"magazin\">";
					echo "&nbsp;<input class=\"suche\" type=\"text\" name=\"query\" value=\"".$query."\" size=\"20\"> ";
					echo "<input class=\"suche\" type=\"submit\" value=\">>\">";
				echo "</form>";			
			?>
```

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Guru


----------



## Slizzzer (2. Juli 2003)

Hi!

Das <form>-Tag produziert immer eine Leerzeile. Verschiebe das Form-Tag vor das <td>-Tag und das schliessende </form> hinter das schliessende </td>.
Nun sollte die Zelle sich nicht mehr verändern.

Bsp.:

<form><td>ZELLENINHALT</td></form>


----------



## Fabian H (2. Juli 2003)

Oder noch besser: Du unterdrückst es per CSS.

Entweder im Header, dann gilt es für alle Formulare in diesem Dokument:

```
<style type="text/css">
form {
  margin: 0px;
  padding: 0px;
}
</style>
```

Oder extra für speziell dieses Formular:

```
<form style="padding:0px;margin:0px;" ...>
```


----------



## The_real_Guru (2. Juli 2003)

danke, hat geklappt !

Guru


----------

